# Wireless lan adapter - "Media disconnected" [moved from Vista/ Windows 7]



## sirpavel (Mar 20, 2011)

Dear All,

I kindly need your support to understand what kind of trouble I'm into.

I am not able to connect wifi network on my new HP Probook 4320s (with 802.11 b/g/n standards), running Windows 7 Pro, 64-bit. I found many thread on this forums..applied still and not solved..

I'm using at home a Thomson Speedtouch ST585 router, which has always served greatly, since my previous laptop (running XP) didn't have any problems connecting to it and my gf either doesn't have any problem, since she's constantly connected to it wirelessly. No other station is connected to it. 
The type of encryption applied is WPA-PSK 

In case you ask me:

-. i dont have any problem with wired LAN connection..everythig working fine...
-.resetted the modem with setting again..still same issue...
-.ipconfig shows "media disconnected " for wlan adapter... (wifi switch is on..it show blue light..that means its on)
-.ipconfig show values for ether card..alone
-.tried..resetting router, but still no luck
-.tried with open security (without security) still same issue...
- all the necessary "services" (in admin tools) are running and started
- win 7 SP1 is installed
- all the network drivers are up to date

Here, what's in the CMD prompt:

```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Muller
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-5D-13-7B
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-7C-CB-F5
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT3090 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-5D-13-7A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : lan
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 98-4B-E1-8D-4B-2A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.66(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 15:23:10
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 15:23:10
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : lan
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3c8c:16ea:3f57:febd(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c8c:16ea:3f57:febd%14(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E2BBEFC3-E8D9-40D3-B361-A8EE4A4C82D8}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BC449A67-C6C3-4D64-9C22-8C6A038419AE}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4B57CE5F-AAFF-4892-AE3F-7B0BC569ACE8}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Paul>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Muller
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-5D-13-7B
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-7C-CB-F5
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT3090 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-5D-13-7A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : lan
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 98-4B-E1-8D-4B-2A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.66(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 15:23:10
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 15:23:11
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : lan
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3c8c:16ea:3f57:febd(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c8c:16ea:3f57:febd%14(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E2BBEFC3-E8D9-40D3-B361-A8EE4A4C82D8}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BC449A67-C6C3-4D64-9C22-8C6A038419AE}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4B57CE5F-AAFF-4892-AE3F-7B0BC569ACE8}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
Please, help me if you can, because I've been struggling with this issue for the last 10 days. Don't know what else to invent. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wireless lan adapter - "Media disconnected"*

Boot into SAFEMODE w/ Networking and try wifi connection there.

If you have Internet Security Suite installed, remove it - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

If the system has a wifi manager app - uninstall it.


----------



## sirpavel (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Wireless lan adapter - "Media disconnected"*

Thank you very much for your kind reply. 

I've started the system in Safe Mode, but couldn't connect anyway. Always the same message "Windows was unable to connect to .......", which appears immediately (almost at the same time) as I press the enter button after typing the password in.

I've uninstalled Internet Security Suite, using the link you've suggested me. Restarted the pc, but again... no luck. The same.

I don't have the "HP connection manager" installed. Did you mean that one by wifi manager application? 
I just have the Wireless assistant, but that is a default program, as I understand, isn't it? 

Well.. I understand that people might not have any other suggestion for helping me out, but I'm still hoping someone can enlighten me... 

Regards.


----------



## sirpavel (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Wireless lan adapter - "Media disconnected" [moved from Vista/ Windows 7]*

Hello!

No I didn't fix the problem unfortunately..
There is a conflict between my router and the decripting of the password..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless lan adapter - "Media disconnected" [moved from Vista/ Windows 7]*

Hi sirpavel,

Do you still need assistance? This thread is now part of Networking Support.


----------

